# Merckx Premiun



## alvaro1675 (May 29, 2005)

first of all I think this web site deserves a Merckx forum.. I bot my first Merckx and I couldnt say how impressed I am with this bike.. I have riden orbeas, pinarellos, and de rosas but the merckx premium is a tremendous bike.. it is a super stiff frame and very stable downhill and cornering. The quality of paint and frame in general is very high too.. If u have one let me know ur feelings..


----------

